# Weight upgrade implications Yes /No



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Before last season, I upgraded our M/H gross weight from 3500kg to 4100kg and I am thinking that I should not have done it.
I can keep to 3500kg at a struggle and 4100kg gives me ample extra weight for all of the wine  BUT the more that I read, I note that more Countries are implementing electronic pricing for their road network, similar to the Go Box in Austria.  
I think the situation will in the future get even worse and just imagine if France, Spain and Portugal followed suit  
I am seriously thinking of downgrading, does anybody else think similar? :?: 
I know all of the implications regarding weight limits and driving licences, recovery etc. It is just the road network that bothers me including possible future LEZ zones (other countries included)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Basically, the vignette which you can just buy from a garage is a bit of a pain, but the electronic Go Box type is just too much hassle.
Just looked at Slovenia and I think one is needed for there to get to Croatia  
Where will it end? :?:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Well you've got fifty quid's worth of savings on UK tax to put towards any additional overseas tolls....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The GoBox isn't too difficult to get provided you research a sales outlet before going into Austria. You will need to know which Euro emission you van conforms to.

You can't have it both ways. I like the payload so I put up with the minor and infrequent inconveniences, Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> The GoBox isn't too difficult to get provided you research a sales outlet before going into Austria. You will need to know which Euro emission you van conforms to.
> 
> You can't have it both ways. I like the payload so I put up with the minor and infrequent inconveniences, Alan.


Thanks Guys
Yes, the lower tax is great but I was looking at some of the Eastern European Countries and it looks to me that more require a Go Box or similar than require just a vignette.
I think this is a little more than a minor inconvenience as a person could very easily have to get maybe half a dozen different ones. Unless I have got it wrong?
The Austrian one is possibly the easiest?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vignette_(road_tax)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> Basically, the vignette which you can just buy from a garage is a bit of a pain, but the electronic Go Box type is just too much hassle.
> Just looked at Slovenia and I think one is needed for there to get to Croatia
> Where will it end? :?:


The answer is we do not know.

Slovakia now has the equivalent for their motorways, and a couple of trunk roads, so not much and can be avoided.

What bothers me is that all countries are using different systems:- boxes, tariffs, stickers for Umlietzones, registration for LEZ etc.

What is the EU doing? What happened to the principle of free movement. Can these multiple schemes be challenged?

Soon we will not be able to see out of the window for all the boxes, stickers etc.

What do transport companies do? Just grin and bear it?

What happens if one keeps all 'boxes' active on a trip through various countries? Are the systems on different frequencies/modulation. Can they be jammed? Are there laws against jamming?

ENOUGH! ENOUGH!

Maybe I will go to Greece - not much will be working there soon!

Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just grin and bear it. You can avoid most toll roads or at least minimise their use. I think Austria was forced into introducing tolls because previously HGVs were preferring them to avoid tolls in other countries like Switzerland.

peedee


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anybody been to Slovenia with over 3500kg recently and how did you get on. I am thinking of going to Croatia. :?:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Last time I was in Slovenia tolls were collected at booths, that was nearly 6 years ago! Nevertheless you may find >this<  of interest?

peedee


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peedee said:


> Last time I was in Slovenia tolls were collected at booths, that was nearly 6 years ago! Nevertheless you may find >this<  of interest?
> 
> peedee


Thanks Peedee, I have skimmed through your very interesting blog, you had a great time and memories, and I will read in more detail later when I have time.
I did the whole coast rd down the entire old Yugo but that was about 21 years ago and things have certainly changed.
The info that I am picking up is that Slovenia for over 3500kg is a pay at the toll booth, but I must get it confirmed as I would not want to be caught out and get a fine. Hopefully, I won't be using pay roads too much, but it is always possible to make a mistake and drive onto one.
Thanks for the info


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peedee said:


> Just grin and bear it. You can avoid most toll roads or at least minimise their use. I think Austria was forced into introducing tolls because previously HGVs were preferring them to avoid tolls in other countries like Switzerland.
> 
> peedee


Peedee

Not quite true, if over 3500kg, in some countries you have to pay for every day in the country, whether you move or not and whether that move is on a motorway or any other road.

Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Which countries please Geoff? I would want to avoid these.

peedee


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peedee

Switzerland for sure but I am not sure about other countries, so I am afraid you will have to do your own research - our touring forums usually turns up trumps.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A link stating a Go Box or similar is now required for Poland

http://www.viatoll.pl/en

http://www.viatoll.pl/en/heavy-vehicles/news

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-110537-new-toll-system.html


----------

